# • swell.gr • Alfa Romeo 156 GTA Zaino Correction Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello All!

A few days ago an Italian 3.200cc beauty crossed Swell Detailing Store's doors for a complete lifting.
She needed a refreshing treatment in order to compensate for her 10 years of age! 


















The paintwork's state upon arrival is depicted in the following pictures:










































































































PTG measurements:










































Bilt Hamber Medium clay was used to deap cleanse the paint:










For the correction process we used Menzerna IP2100 and PF2500 with cutting and light cutting pads.
Paint was wiped down with IPA in order to be ceratin for the finish and not leave any oils on the surface.
In the end, the refining stage was done with Britemax BlackMax with a polishing pad .

Some 50/50 shots during the correction stage.























































Before/After shots:
























































































































After the polishing it was time to treat the peripherals and to protect the paintwork…
Engine bay was cleansed with APC and afterwards got dressed with Finish Kare #108.










Tires were dressed with Zaino Z16, trims with Finish Kare #317 and arches with FK #108
The wheels were just cleaned because the owner will shortly change them back to the originals.
Exhausts were cleaned with the usual Britemax twins giving incredible shine:
Glasses were cleaned and then sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant.

Paintwork protection was done with 3 Zaino Z2 (ZFX'd) layers with a 45-60 minute interval and wiped down with Ζ6 detailer in-between.



















After Ζ2 the gloss was stunning as usual, but then the fantastic Ζaino Z8 came and proved why it is called Grand Finale !
Wet look from another planet as its "godfathers" said!!










Some final shots in outside lighting:












































































































































































Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow........... just wow:doublesho


----------



## Kerrcentral (Dec 4, 2012)

:doublesho Epic. What a turnaround. Awesome work!

Andrew


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

what a lovely work mate...thats the way zaino works..Awesome mike..Bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Fantastic result!
Congratulations mate!!


----------



## BMW - AL (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks great, WHAT a car!! :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work as always dude :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Great 50/50's mate, dripping wet, finish superb


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Wooow... Amazing GTA , good job :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Impressive work :thumb:

I have owned a few 156's (not GTA) and the range of paint hardness is impressive, some are medium whilst some are ultra hard


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow what a glossy finish! Another top job:thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Cracking finish mate! :thumb:
This Italian looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

From a fellow GTA owner, great work. Interesting mods, looks good.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Very nice work! Unfortunatly those headlights are'nt same standard. They look very smeared.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks mates for your kind comments :thumb:



sm81 said:


> Very nice work! Unfortunatly those headlights are'nt same standard. They look very smeared.


Unfortunately you got tricked by the light , they are not smeared


----------



## coach potato69 (Apr 13, 2010)

Stunning. Love these cars.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

:doublesho That's wet! Amazing turn around! Good old Zaino never fail to impress.


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh now that is a stunning car,lovely finish espically after the Z8 went on,top job fella

:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb: great work as always Mike:thumb:


----------



## Jas16 (Jan 9, 2013)

stunning work... another one of my dream cars, oh how I envy you right now

that doesn't detract from your quality craftsmanship though


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Swell.gr said:


> Thanks mates for your kind comments :thumb:
> 
> Unfortunately you got tricked by the light , they are not smeared


So then all good!


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow...Stunning result there Mike.. 
Lovely finish too..


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Great work Mike!Perfect finish


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

This is what I say "Glossy finish!" Another top job Mike!!! 
Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Now that's a proper Italian Stalion looking like it should!

That engine bay is Stunning!!!


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

What a car
what a engine
what a great job! Its great to see how much swirls really effect the look of the car on the 50/50 shots. You dont realise how horrible swirls marks make a car look.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot mates


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

if i ever won the euromillions i would still find room for one of these cars. i watched some youtube videos the other day and they sound amazing. I need to get my self some zaino Z8, it looks incredible.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Why have I just spent the best part of two hours looking at prices of these on the Internet!

Maybe when my epic commute drops to a more acceptable level.

It's a must have car I need to tick!


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Bellissima macchina :argie:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome car:thumb:


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Awesome! Looks lovely. What's Alfa paint like to work on? Ultra soft?


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks mates :thumb:



moono16v said:


> Awesome! Looks lovely. What's Alfa paint like to work on? Ultra soft?


It is on the soft side but not let's say as soft as a honda.
So in one word "softish":lol:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Swell.gr said:


> ....It is on the soft side but not let's say as soft as a honda.
> So in one word "softish":lol:


And this is one of the reasons why a paint hardness guide are only just a guide. I remember one of my 156's needing wool pads to remove swirls whereas the current one is medium hardness and quite nice to work on except for one (original paint) section where the paint is very soft


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Of course it's just a guide, it's just weather depending ill be working on a Brera this weekend. As always start with the softest combo and work your way along!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Great work,great car!.


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

A very special car with a flawless finish :thumb:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm tempted to drive our 3 red Alfa's to Athens after seeing that


----------

